# LS Tuscany IS headset replacement



## bikerjeep (May 3, 2007)

I have a 2003 LS Tuscany with Cane Creek IS headset. Needless to say it needs to be replaced. It creaks and pops all the time. A couple of questions. Will anything other than Cane Creek work? I don't see the original IS headset. I found IS-2 or IS-2i. Anyone used the FSA Orbit IS headset? Will it work in this frame? I have pulled the fork out several times and packed grease up under the cups to quiten the noisy but it's time from replacement. I am a heavy rider but love the frame. Any advice or recommendations?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I heve the same bike and also love it. You are limited to the Cane Creek IS standard. I believe there were two different standards for the IS that are not interchangable. I believe Campy made one that fits the LS but you really need to test fit it. FSA and Ritchey also make headsets that do fit. The Orbit will fit.

Hope this helps.


----------

